
A Massive Disappointment: App Permissions on Android M - based2
https://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php/1865181-A-Massive-Disappointment-App-Permissions-on-Android-M
======
syrrim
I think important to remember when comparing against custom ROMs is that
people using these are known to be more tech savvy, and to be interested in
greater privacy. With android, google assumes many users are don't want to
configure privacy settings, and if they encounter them by mistake, might break
something. It is better to leave these hidden. This obviously has unfortunate
implications, but from the article's description it doesn't sound so bad.

